# Useful tips for those starting out in Judo/Jujutsu...



## bignick

Just looking for some tips from those more experienced to those just starting out on what to look for and things to really pay attention to when first starting out

My first tip:

Work on ukemi.....


----------



## Andrew Green

Don't expect to stay upright.  Don't fight it, you're going to get thrown.  Just accept it, and pay attention to how they do it, and what they do before you find yourself flying.


----------



## Henderson

Breathe.  Falling while holding your breath really hurts!


----------



## Hand Sword

Keep the mind set of ... DON't GIVE UP!


----------



## bignick

Good one.

Also, pay close attention to what your instructors are doing with their feet and hips, not just their hands.  Probably the biggest difference between a beginner and more intermediate student is one that doesn't use his whole body for a technique. 

To this day me and my friend will designate responsibility during class, one will watch exactly what his feet are doing and the other will focus on the upper body, and later we will piece it together, much easier sometimes than seeing the whole picture yourself...


----------



## Henderson

Do not reach for the mat.  It will find you soon enough.


----------



## green meanie

Henderson said:
			
		

> Do not reach for the mat. It will find you soon enough.


 
Hehe. Good call.


----------



## Lisa

Relax.


----------



## Jesse

Make sure your break falls are correct. Don't fall with your arms down first. Hit the mat the swing the arm out or you hear a "POP" from the shoulder.


----------



## Aaron Fields

Sweat more, talk less


Aaron Fields


----------



## Shirt Ripper

Improve your flexibility.  Applies to pretty much everything in life so...


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

I second Jesse's comment. Get your breakfalls down PAT! Each impact landed poorly is like a low-speed car wreck on your body, and the cumulative effect of these can add up to some early-onset arthritis...all over.

So make sure you remain fluid, and land well. You're going to hit the mat anyways...you might as well do it right.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## green meanie

Be patient with thy self.


----------



## Cirdan

Train a at least a little each day. On days you don`t go to the dojo, to ten minutes of ukemi, kata, kicks/punches or whatever you feel you need to focus on. Instead of counting sheep, do JJ in your head before going to sleep.


----------



## RoninPimp

Good advice so far. I'll add for recovery's sake: 1) Take fish oil as a suppliment for general joint health. 2) Get plenty of rest.


----------



## bignick

A lot of good stuff, I like the patience one.  Don't get frustrated with yourself.  I've seen a lot of people, especially ones from predominantly striking arts get fed with the different style of movement and theory behind the techniques.  Stick around for a bit to make sure you don't like it and are not just prejudiced against from previous training


----------



## Gemini

Back up a bit. Since this is for beginners...What's a ukemi?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Gemini said:
			
		

> Back up a bit. Since this is for beginners...What's a ukemi?


 
Judo, a sportive version of jujutsu. Both maintain many different dimesnions, like side to a dice...different sides, one dice. Seperate but distinct chalters in a book that come together to make up a whole book.

In each sub-division of skills, are "tricks" (Japanese word for these various "tricks" is waza). Ukemi-waza are, basically, how to land without getting hurt. Include breakfalls, rolls, etc. Then, when you are practicing nage-waza (throwing tricks, or more simply, throws) and you are the one being thrown (the uke), you won't get hurt. Well, as badly, anyways.

Regards,

Dave.


----------



## Henderson

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> In each sub-division of skills, are "tricks" (Japanese word for these various "tricks" is waza).


 
I would lean more toward the actual definitions since this thread is for beginners.

Ukemi has already been defined in a previous post.  Waza are skills or techniques.  Therefore ukemi waza are falling skills.  Nage waza are throwing techniques.

Oh, by the way, some actual words for "tricks" would be: 

warufuzake (prank)
kotsu (knack)
tejina (feat of magic)
damasu (deceive)


----------



## Ivan86

Make sure you know your breakfalls, and don't get discouraged when the more experienced belts wipe the mats with you in Randori. Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## KOROHO

bignick said:
			
		

> Just looking for some tips from those more experienced to those just starting out on what to look for and things to really pay attention to when first starting out
> 
> My first tip:
> 
> Work on ukemi.....


 
2nd: Ukemi
3rd: Ukemi


----------



## matt.m

this goes for judo, hapkido, or jujitsu.  If your favorite thing is not falling then you will certainly have a short career in any of the above arts.  Take pride in your falling ability, train hard in it, make it your favorite part of practice.  Also expecting to be destroyed at randori is great advice as well.  However, the smart learn and study how to get beat.  You judo brown and above like me, know exactly what I am talking about.


----------



## Nemesis

What kind of tips are there for "strikers" to make it more dificult to get throwned down?


----------



## Kevdak

Nemesis said:


> What kind of tips are there for "strikers" to make it more dificult to get throwned down?



None.. well in Judo anyways.


----------



## mariaclara

follow your instructor and his lesson plan for you.
keep an open mind. you are here to learn. leave ur baggage at home.

most judo lesson plans are standardized. intro - dojo safety rules/etc.- course overview- warmup, ukemi, techniques: throws/holds,locks; uchikomi, contest rules; randori; promotions/belts; etc. cooling down. competition.

take it easy, relax enjoy.


----------



## Abbax8

Gemini said:


> Back up a bit. Since this is for beginners...What's a ukemi?



Ukemi is the proper method of falling when you are thrown so you are not injured. All judo students continually train their falling skills no matter what rank they are (unless age and infirmity prevent it).

Peace

Dennis


----------



## JudoJunkie

After you master falling, remember to be kind and considerate to your partner when practicing.  Judo is not a sport you can learn by yourself.  If you are considerate to your partner, hopefully they will return the favor.


----------



## jarrod

Nemesis said:


> What kind of tips are there for "strikers" to make it more dificult to get throwned down?


 
train judo.

jf


----------



## jujitsujim

What is randori?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Freesparring.


----------



## L-Pro

Ukemi (falls, rolls, etc.) is essential.  Learn to cast away your fear of falling and throwing yourself on the ground.  Your body will thank you later for learning proper ukemi.   

Be relaxed while practicing and learn to execute techniques effortlessly.  "Jujutsu becomes easy when it ceases to be hard."

Have fun while practicing and do not let ego interfere.  Don't be hard on yourself when you don't execute a technique perfectly or this will interfere with your mind and body working as one.  Drill the techniques and they will come to you.  

Bring a postivie attitude and open mind to the dojo.

Be respectful of the dojo and others.


----------



## ScottJJ

After my brief bout of help yesterday I will add that if you get injured do go to class and take notes.  Its amazing what you will see as an observer.


----------



## Mark Jordan

Judo and jujutsu have a common root, but the way they are practiced  today are very different. For someone just starting out, I would highly  recommend that you pick one or the other, but do not try to learn both  at the same time. The differences will lead to confusion that will  hinder your progress in both. If your interest is in competition, go  with judo. If you are seeking only to learn an effective form of self  defense, you can't go wrong with jujutsu (jujitsu).

Let me be clear. I'm not saying you should never train in judo and  jujutsu at the same time. After practicing one long enough to fully  understand its principles, then it's OK to take up the other. Take it  from someone who holds rank in both judo and jujutsu

A BEGINNER should NOT try to learn both at the same time.


----------



## Koryu82

Hi everyone.. First and foremost I am glad I found a discussion group that could possibly help me in finding some training in a Koryu martial art. I currently reside in Virginia. I have bounced around from Dojo to Dojo in search of something not really knowing what I am in search of. I have done a good deal of research on Taijutsu and found I am torn between the Jinenkan and the Genbukan organization's. Any feed back on these two? Also does any one know whom, if any one that is training these arts in Virginia specifically Richmond and surrounding areas( I am looking for true Kobudo, nothing watered down). Any help is greatly appreciated.
Regards,
Christan Smith


----------



## SuperFLY

Gemini said:


> Back up a bit. Since this is for beginners...What's a ukemi?



in aikido we refer to it as 'meeting the mat'. you're going to see it a lot so prepare to become friends


----------



## softstylist

Understand the art and when you think you do! 

UNDERSTAND MORE!!


----------



## Grasshopper22

As you said, work on breakfalls and just generally learn the etiquette (e.g. to bow to your sensei after each demonstration he/she gives you, when you enter the training area (usually mats)). Other than that just pay attention to the positions of the instructor/sensei's feet, hands etc when he/she's showing you a technique. Usually your sensei will say "Note the position of my hand..." or something along those lines. But the most important thing is to learn and to enjoy yourself!


----------



## TapouT

Im still a white belt and new at this but heres what helps me

When falling make sure you hit your palm on the mat so your here the pop (like they were saying)

KEEP YOUR HEAD UP! Dont let it hit the mat when you fall, it hurts and Ive done it several times (yeah its obvious but when your falling you dont think about it)

And when your going to sleep, or not in class, think about every step of the throw or move you learned.. that way you wont forget it and it will get stuck in ur head

 These things helped meee


----------



## Langenschwert

Choose your sparring partners very carefully. Judo is a full-contact sport and some people simply don't care about the safety of those they do randori with. I say this as I'm laid up for two months with a broken fibula from Judo which you could hear snap halfway across the dojo. If your spidey sense goes off (as mine did), just politely decline (like I did not).

-Mark


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

IMO, the following strategies should work well.

- Try to spend 80% of your effort not to let your opponent to get any grip on you.
- Try to have a grip on your opponent but he has no grip on you, or have 2 grips on him but he has only 1 grip on you.
- If both you and your opponent has 2 grips on each other, try to give up your grips by tearing apart his grips and end with you have 1 grip but he has no grip.

Here is an example how to tear your opponent's grip apart.


----------



## Tez3

Langenschwert said:


> Choose your sparring partners very carefully. Judo is a full-contact sport and some people simply don't care about the safety of those they do randori with. I say this as I'm laid up for two months with a broken fibula from Judo which you could hear snap halfway across the dojo. If your spidey sense goes off (as mine did), just politely decline (like I did not).
> 
> -Mark



Oh my days, that's awful thing to happen! I'm so sorry, I hope it's not going to mess you around too much with things like work. I'm sure though you will come back from it fighting fit again. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Langenschwert

Thanks Tez!

I'm off work due to the injury. The doctor expects a full recovery, which is a good thing. Three screws and plate, which means I'm slowly fulfilling my lifelong goal of becoming a terminator, one piece of metal at a time!


----------



## jks9199

Langenschwert said:


> Thanks Tez!
> 
> I'm off work due to the injury. The doctor expects a full recovery, which is a good thing. Three screws and plate, which means I'm slowly fulfilling my lifelong goal of becoming a terminator, one piece of metal at a time!


Unacceptable from your training partner.  I hope to hell that the seniors in the class/club have addressed it thoroughly.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Langenschwert said:


> Choose your sparring partners very carefully. Judo is a full-contact sport and some people simply don't care about the safety of those they do randori with. I say this as I'm laid up for two months with a broken fibula from Judo which you could hear snap halfway across the dojo. If your spidey sense goes off (as mine did), just politely decline (like I did not).
> 
> -Mark


Ouch! How did it happen?


----------



## Hanzou

Langenschwert said:


> Choose your sparring partners very carefully. Judo is a full-contact sport and some people simply don't care about the safety of those they do randori with. I say this as I'm laid up for two months with a broken fibula from Judo which you could hear snap halfway across the dojo. If your spidey sense goes off (as mine did), just politely decline (like I did not).
> 
> -Mark



Might be time to find a new school.


----------



## Langenschwert

My foot got stuck in the mat and the guy powered through it and threw me over his leg and my foot stayed behind. He didn't realize what what happening, but I knew he played rough. Some people's going easy is the same as others' going full out. There was absolutely no maliciousness on his part that I'm aware of. One's safety is their own responsibility. I knew I should have declined and I ignored my gut. A strong, brand new yellow belt is dangerous and I should have walked away. There are other guys that I love to drill with, but I won't spar them under any circumstances. They are simply too powerful and too green for me to spar safely.

I didn't reply to make the club or the person look bad. I replied to make sure people know that you need to be careful about your choices when you're training. Guard your safety, since no one else can do it for you, no matter their experience. When you start, watch how people play. If someone looks like they play too rough for you, then don't spar them. If someone's on the edge but is experienced, here's what I did. I said, "hey, my breakfalls aren't good enough to deal with your throws yet. Let's go really easy, since I don't feel like getting hurt today". Usually that's good enough. A yellow belt doesn't know how to go easy unless they're experienced in other arts. I had 10 years of training before starting Judo, so I know how to go easy and I always watch for my partner's safety. That's not to say I haven't injured people in randori, but they were able to continue training because I was looking out for their safety as much as my own. I try really hard to make sure that I spar safely. I won't injure someone to score a point. But accidents happen in contact sports.

My point is, don't let your ego get in the way of your safety. I did.


----------



## tkdwarrior

I think breakfalls or ukemi is a must in any martial art.


----------



## Chris Parker

Langenschwert said:


> My foot got stuck in the mat and the guy powered through it and threw me over his leg and my foot stayed behind. He didn't realize what what happening, but I knew he played rough. Some people's going easy is the same as others' going full out. There was absolutely no maliciousness on his part that I'm aware of. One's safety is their own responsibility. I knew I should have declined and I ignored my gut. A strong, brand new yellow belt is dangerous and I should have walked away. There are other guys that I love to drill with, but I won't spar them under any circumstances. They are simply too powerful and too green for me to spar safely.
> 
> I didn't reply to make the club or the person look bad. I replied to make sure people know that you need to be careful about your choices when you're training. Guard your safety, since no one else can do it for you, no matter their experience. When you start, watch how people play. If someone looks like they play too rough for you, then don't spar them. If someone's on the edge but is experienced, here's what I did. I said, "hey, my breakfalls aren't good enough to deal with your throws yet. Let's go really easy, since I don't feel like getting hurt today". Usually that's good enough. A yellow belt doesn't know how to go easy unless they're experienced in other arts. I had 10 years of training before starting Judo, so I know how to go easy and I always watch for my partner's safety. That's not to say I haven't injured people in randori, but they were able to continue training because I was looking out for their safety as much as my own. I try really hard to make sure that I spar safely. I won't injure someone to score a point. But accidents happen in contact sports.
> 
> My point is, don't let your ego get in the way of your safety. I did.



Dude! Ouch!

Get better, my friend.


----------



## jks9199

Langenschwert said:


> My foot got stuck in the mat and the guy powered through it and threw me over his leg and my foot stayed behind. He didn't realize what what happening, but I knew he played rough. Some people's going easy is the same as others' going full out. There was absolutely no maliciousness on his part that I'm aware of. One's safety is their own responsibility. I knew I should have declined and I ignored my gut. A strong, brand new yellow belt is dangerous and I should have walked away. There are other guys that I love to drill with, but I won't spar them under any circumstances. They are simply too powerful and too green for me to spar safely.
> 
> I didn't reply to make the club or the person look bad. I replied to make sure people know that you need to be careful about your choices when you're training. Guard your safety, since no one else can do it for you, no matter their experience. When you start, watch how people play. If someone looks like they play too rough for you, then don't spar them. If someone's on the edge but is experienced, here's what I did. I said, "hey, my breakfalls aren't good enough to deal with your throws yet. Let's go really easy, since I don't feel like getting hurt today". Usually that's good enough. A yellow belt doesn't know how to go easy unless they're experienced in other arts. I had 10 years of training before starting Judo, so I know how to go easy and I always watch for my partner's safety. That's not to say I haven't injured people in randori, but they were able to continue training because I was looking out for their safety as much as my own. I try really hard to make sure that I spar safely. I won't injure someone to score a point. But accidents happen in contact sports.
> 
> My point is, don't let your ego get in the way of your safety. I did.



Excellent point -- but I still hope that the seniors in the club have addressed the issue with the student in question, or by setting a policy, even if "unpublished" that only senior students work with the guy until he moves past that point.  I still say it is unacceptable, but the correction depends on the specifics of the problem.  In his case, that's probably going to be some "slow down, let's work this out properly..." and helping him understand how he contributed to your injury.


----------



## Jeff_Beish

Langenschwert said:


> Choose your sparring partners very carefully. Judo is a full-contact sport and some people simply don't care about the safety of those they do randori with. I say this as I'm laid up for two months with a broken fibula from Judo which you could hear snap halfway across the dojo. If your spidey sense goes off (as mine did), just politely decline (like I did not).
> 
> -Mark


Hum, now this may sound not PC, but in my day I chose my sparring partner by picking the toughest and more knowledgeable person on the dojo floor.  In other words, a black belt was a very worn obi......


----------



## Drakanyst

I am learning Judo! Buuuuuuuuuut all the terms are in Korean. Does anyone have a good pointer for where to look for technique names and so forth in Japanese?


----------



## Tez3

Drakanyst said:


> I am learning Judo! Buuuuuuuuuut all the terms are in Korean. Does anyone have a good pointer for where to look for technique names and so forth in Japanese?




I thought all the terms in Judo were Japanese?


----------



## Dirty Dog

Drakanyst said:


> I am learning Judo! Buuuuuuuuuut all the terms are in Korean. Does anyone have a good pointer for where to look for technique names and so forth in Japanese?



Why would your school use Korean terms for a Japanese art? Are you in Korea?


----------



## elder999

Dirty Dog said:


> Why would your school use Korean terms for a Japanese art? Are you in Korea?



Because Korea has their own version of judo, called "yudo," that some people say is "different" from Kodokan judo,  but once was the same thing...Kodokan judo having so largely departed into being an Olympic sport as to not even resemble itself, at times.....

EDIT: Korean yudo is taught in several places and flavors in the U.S.


----------



## Langenschwert

Jeff_Beish said:


> Hum, now this may sound not PC, but in my day I chose my sparring partner by picking the toughest and more knowledgeable person on the dojo floor.  In other words, a black belt was a very worn obi......



Black belts are usually safer to spar than yellow belts as they have control. A big yellow belt can be very dangerous. Some people don't have any median intensity. It's 100% or nothing. Those are people you want to avoid when you're learning.


----------



## Dirty Dog

elder999 said:


> Because Korea has their own version of judo, called "yudo," that some people say is "different" from Kodokan judo,  but once was the same thing...Kodokan judo having so largely departed into being an Olympic sport as to not even resemble itself, at times.....
> 
> EDIT: Korean yudo is taught in several places and flavors in the U.S.



I'm familiar with yudo, though I've never trained in it. I guess there's a built in assumption that if the OP were training in yudo, they wouldn't have said judo...



Langenschwert said:


> Black belts are usually safer to spar than yellow belts as they have control. A big yellow belt can be very dangerous. Some people don't have any median intensity. It's 100% or nothing. Those are people you want to avoid when you're learning.



Absolutely. 
We recently had a young man join our school. His older sister is one of our 1st Dans. He's 17. 6'4" and about 250. Enthusiastic. But he has no control (yet) and no "median intensity" (excellent term). At this point, the only geup student I let him spar with is our resident giant -  a 6'6" 270' 4th geup who plays football for last years NCAA Division II national champs. He can take a hit...
Other than that, he spars with chodanbo or above. Until he learns some control, at least.


----------



## Drakanyst

Dirty Dog- yes, I am. It is a part of my university major and while it has been very informative and fun to learn so far, when I return to the U.S. I don't want to get terms mixed up if I end up in a Japanese term using school.


----------



## Langenschwert

Dirty Dog said:


> Absolutely.
> We recently had a young man join our school. His older sister is one of our 1st Dans. He's 17. 6'4" and about 250. Enthusiastic. But he has no control (yet) and no "median intensity" (excellent term). At this point, the only geup student I let him spar with is our resident giant -  a 6'6" 270' 4th geup who plays football for last years NCAA Division II national champs. He can take a hit...
> Other than that, he spars with chodanbo or above. Until he learns some control, at least.



That's a good plan. My HEMA club has a similar resident giant (again, a former collegiate football player) who is also our fight team coach. Very good with the newbies. Should we ever get a big guy with no control, we have our countermeasure already in place.


----------



## Jeff_Beish

Langenschwert said:


> Black belts are usually safer to spar than yellow belts as they have control. A big yellow belt can be very dangerous. Some people don't have any median intensity. It's 100% or nothing. Those are people you want to avoid when you're learning.


I liked working with white belts so to practice techniques not usually done well with black belt types; but you are right, those big novices can be dangerous.  I left the dojo with blood on my GI more than once.


----------

